# للإيجار بالمعادى شقة 180م كل ما يحكى عنه الجمال والأناقة والذوق الرفيع بأرقى المواقع



## Waseetk_Estate (13 فبراير 2012)

*للإيجار بالمعادى شقة 180م بأرقى المواقع بالدور الخامس *
كل ما يحكى عنه الجمال والأناقة والذوق الرفيع فيو أكثر من روعة
تصلح لكل الأغراض ( مقر لشركة - فرع مؤسسة كبرى - سكنى .. إلخ )
مكونة من 3 غرف نوم + ريسبشن كبير + ليفينج + حمام + مطبخ 
التشطيب أكثر من خيال سوبر سوبر لوكس 
كاملة المرافق والخدمات يوجد اسانسير 
الموقع بمنطقة إدارية تجارية تتمتع بوجود بنوك كبرى وشركات وتوكيلات كبرى 
سعر الإيجار شهريا 5000 خمسة ألاف جنيه مصرى فقط 
*للإستعلام والإستفسار والمعاينة نرجو التواصل معنا *
كل ما تتمناه وأكثر مع وسيطك 

شركة وسيطك للتسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال 
كبرى شركات التسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال بمصر والعالم العربى
 Waseetk Company for realestate marketing and service business
 Leading realestate marketing and service business co. in Egypt and the Arab world
 م/بسام الهواري 01003403468
 م/عمرو الوليدي 01068083588
 ت.مكتب 24734245-00202
 [email protected]
 [email protected]
 [email protected]​


----------

